# Need someone to talk to



## vgr (Apr 27, 2009)

My husband told me this weekend he wants to end our marriage after 24 years. This is the week after I found out he has a gmbling problem.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

So sorry! I can understand how you are feeling. My 22 year marriage ended last year. If you would like to get into more details, I'll be happy to listen My husband was into gambling with the stock market and entertaining fancy women. In fact, he still thinks he is a "sugar daddy" (& we're broke). These mid-life crisis can be a nightmare!


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

*big hug* Sorry to hear that. This is a good site to vent.


----------



## vgr (Apr 27, 2009)

So how have you survived this last year. I am just not sure where to start.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

You didn't say why he wants to end the marriage though, just that he has a gamblling problem. Sometimes more isn't less when it comes to trying to reason why things are happening.

If he wants out to just because of the gambling problem...the easiest thing would be to contest the divorce if he files. 

Gamblers anonymous can help those not only addicted but married to those addicted. You can gain valuable insight into the problem as well as find out how and where to get help not only for you but possibly your husband.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## vgr (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay so just when you think things can't get any worse they do. My husband was arrested this evening for assaulting a hooker that he picked up. Now this is the man for 24 years has being squeaking clean. Doesn't smoke, swear, good husband, good father and now is coming unglued. I don't even know who to get help with this. I am a very strong person and can take on almost anything that is thrown at me but this is way to big for me!!!


----------



## reidqa01 (Apr 26, 2009)

V,

You have bigger issues, hookers possible STD's go get tested.

Find a counselor and start the process, many a man that is super clean has a closet for his skeletons.

Get well, and think of you first.


----------



## vgr (Apr 27, 2009)

Well this is the weird thing my husband has being on high blood pressure medication and do to this we have not being able to have sex for about three years now!


----------



## reidqa01 (Apr 26, 2009)

V,

That rules out STD's and brings the hooker to light.

You mean no sex, no oral etc.


----------



## vgr (Apr 27, 2009)

That is correct nothing,yes I have being living in a sexless marriage. I was willing to accept that if that was the cards dealt me. He is very sensitive about this issue so I have not pushed the issue.


----------



## reidqa01 (Apr 26, 2009)

V,

When you and him today have quiet time, its the discussion that is going to matter. Why send an update after this, its very important.

Yes, as a male its a sensitive subject.


----------

